# مواجهة ساخنة بين البنات والشباب..!!



## captive2010 (13 يناير 2008)

*لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

فكـــرة هذا الحـــوار الساخــن

هي عبارة عن حوار مثير بين فريقين 


فريق الشبــــاب ... فريق البنـــات


هناك أمور يكرهها الرجل في المرأه أو لا يستطيع فهمها 

(( و ))

هناك أمور تكرهها المرأة في الرجل أو لا تستطيع فهمها


وسنقوم في هذا الحوار بتسليط الضوء على كل ما لا يعجبنا في الجنس الآخر بكل صراحة
و موضوعية وبعيداً عن الكلام اللى مش مفيد والتهريج حتى نستمتع و نخرج منه بنتائج إيجابية.


سيقوم فريق الشباب بطرح تساؤل عن أمر معين لا يعجبه في البنات 

وسيقوم فريق البنات بالرد وتبرير الموقـــف

والعكس صحيح يا بنات

وبعد إعطاء الإجابات والمبررات الكافية يصبح فريق البنات في وضع الهجوم 

ويطرح سؤال على فريقالشباب.....وهكذا يستمر الحوار​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

حاجات كتير اوى بتبقى سبب المشادة بين الرجل والمراه بطبعها المراة غيورة واحيان كثيرة بيبقى الرجل اكثر غيرة على المراة بيسموها الغيرة العمياء اللى ممكن تطيح بالحياة بين الرجل والمراة لمجرد ان غيرته هيات له اشياء ليست موجودة فى الواقع كمان كتر اسئلة المراة بتزيد من خنقه الزوج يعنى واهوه راجع من الشغل لازم تساله عملت ايه وركبت ايه وانت راجع اكلت بايه شربت بايه ويا سلام لو قلها والله انا كنت خارج انا وزميلتى فى الشغل ومثلا مثلا لاقدر الله وصلها فى طريقه يبقى يوم ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا


----------



## جيلان (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> حاجات كتير اوى بتبقى سبب المشادة بين الرجل والمراه بطبعها المراة غيورة واحيان كثيرة بيبقى الرجل اكثر غيرة على المراة بيسموها الغيرة العمياء اللى ممكن تطيح بالحياة بين الرجل والمراة لمجرد ان غيرته هيات له اشياء ليست موجودة فى الواقع كمان كتر اسئلة المراة بتزيد من خنقه الزوج يعنى واهوه راجع من الشغل لازم تساله عملت ايه وركبت ايه وانت راجع اكلت بايه شربت بايه ويا سلام لو قلها والله انا كنت خارج انا وزميلتى فى الشغل ومثلا مثلا لاقدر الله وصلها فى طريقه يبقى يوم ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا



*عندك حق هى فعلا ساعات المرأة بتبئى غلسة فى اسئلتها وبتغير جدا
لكن مش كله كدىىى
وده عيب فى المرأة فعلا
يلا حعديهالك المرادى بس متاخدش على كدى هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## michle (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

*موضوع جميل بس لسة مسخنش*​


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*



ارمين اكوب داود قال:


> حاجات كتير اوى بتبقى سبب المشادة بين الرجل والمراه بطبعها المراة غيورة واحيان كثيرة بيبقى الرجل اكثر غيرة على المراة بيسموها الغيرة العمياء اللى ممكن تطيح بالحياة بين الرجل والمراة لمجرد ان غيرته هيات له اشياء ليست موجودة فى الواقع كمان كتر اسئلة المراة بتزيد من خنقه الزوج يعنى واهوه راجع من الشغل لازم تساله عملت ايه وركبت ايه وانت راجع اكلت بايه شربت بايه ويا سلام لو قلها والله انا كنت خارج انا وزميلتى فى الشغل ومثلا مثلا لاقدر الله وصلها فى طريقه يبقى يوم ما يعلم بيه الا ربنا


كتر الاسئلة ممكن يكون نوع من الدردشة معاه او بداء كلام مش قصدها محضر بس نوع من الاهتمام بس انا لو جالى فى يوم وقلى خرجت مع زميلتى معرفش رد فعلى ممكن يكون اية زى مهوا مش يوافق انى اعمل كده مش من حقه يعمل كده
اما عن الغيرة بحب الغيرة البسيطة تحسسة بحب مش  امتلاك​


----------



## ارمين اكوب داود (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

ضرب الزوجات أمر شائع في الكثير من البلدان، ولا يقتصر الأمر على الدول العربية أو غيرها، في إسبانيا مثلا هناك حالات قتل حقيقية تتعرض لها الزوجات على أيدي أزواجهن مما حدا بالحكومة الإسبانية لوضع قانون يحمي المرأة التي تتعرض للضرب ومقاضاة زوجها. بالطبع أنا ضد ضرب النساء وأجزم أن من يضرب امرأة هو رجل ناقص الرجولة والأخلاق بل هو سادي زرعت التربية السيئة في أعماقه تحقيرا ضد المرأة لا يمكن علاجه. والمرأة التي تقبل ضرب الآخرين لها ابتداء من زوجها وتبنيها لفكرة أن هذا من حقه ماهي إلا إنسانة مازوشية تلقت تربية خاطئة من الصغر بأنها مخلوق ناقص لابد من تقويمه. فالموضوع برمته يحتاج إلى تقويم شامل و إعداد دراسات دقيقة وسن قوانين تصدرها الحكومات في أعلى هيئاتها لتحمي المرأة من الاضطهاد، وإلا دعونا نستمرىء الظلم الذي نتعرض له على أيدي المتخلفين. أليس منشأ الظلمين واحد؟ عندما نتقبل فكرة اضطهاد المرأة يصبح من الطبيعي تقبل فكرة اضطهاد الآخرين لنا وهذا مايحدث في الواقع. لننظر إلى الإرهابيين حاليا وخاصة المتطرفين منهم. في سيرهم الذاتية دائما قصص متشابهة عن البيئة التي نشأوا فيها والتي لم يكن للمرأة أي دور مهم فيها اللهم إلا دور الأم السلبية المضطهدة المتعارف عليه أي كل مايساعد على تبني موقف العنف وقتل الآخرين.


----------



## طلال الجوف (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

موضوع جميل ..

ليه المراه تدقق كثير على ابسط الامور وتتناسى الامور الرئيسيه هل هي طبيعيه ام ماذا .

واكره في المرأه التي لا تغار او البارده بصراحه

سؤال اخر 

لماذا المرأه لا تتحرك مشاعرها عاده تجاه اي شخص الا اذا رأته لايعي لها اهتمام ؟؟


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*



طلال الجوف قال:


> موضوع جميل ..
> 
> ليه المراه تدقق كثير على ابسط الامور وتتناسى الامور الرئيسيه هل هي طبيعيه ام ماذا .
> 
> ...


اولاً : المرأة مش بارده في مشاعرها بالعكس هي بتغيير جدا بس اوقات في مواقف مش بتبقي محتاجه تظهر فيها الغييره دي علشان ماتسببيش مشاكل وطبعا دي المراة العاقله.
ثانياً : المرأة بطبعها مستحيل هتروح لشخص وتقوله انا معجبه او بحبك كدا يعني بس بتبقي منتظره منه اي رد فعل يثبت ليها ان الشخص دا هو كمان معجب بيها ولما هو لا يعي لها باهتمام زي ما بتقول طلال بتبقي هتجنن وتعرف هو عايزها ولا لا .
 وفعلا الموضوع جميل وربنا يعوض تعب مجبتكم جميعا .
صلوا من اجلي


----------



## +Nevena+ (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

ليه المراه تدقق كثير على ابسط الامور وتتناسى الامور الرئيسيه هل هي طبيعيه ام ماذا .

واكره في المرأه التي لا تغار او البارده بصراحه

سؤال اخر 

لماذا المرأه لا تتحرك مشاعرها عاده تجاه اي شخص الا اذا رأته لايعي لها اهتمام ؟؟ 


طلال مين قال ان المرأة مش غيوره بالعكس بس هي ممكن تحكم عقلها شويه والكل عارف ان الغييره الزائدة عن الحد بدمر العلاقه بين اي اتنين وبتخنق الطرف التاني قوي
وكون ان المراة مشاعرها مش بتتحرك الا لو الشخص عبر الاهتمام عنها دا لانها بتبقي حاسه انه ممكن يضيع منها لكن لما بيكون مهتم بيقي في راحه او ثقه جواها 
وربنا يبعد عنا الغييره المدمره لحياتنا لانها صعب قوي اننا نعيش فيها


----------



## veansea (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

اولا الضرب شئ مرفوض ومعظم البنات او الستات مبتحبهوش وبيبقا الراجل عبيط لو عمل كيدا
لانه بيكسر احترام زوجته لييه و بيكسر حبها و بيبقا الكرة حتى لو مش باين بس بيبقا هو السائد 

دة اولا ثانيا بقا


> ليه المراه تدقق كثير على ابسط الامور وتتناسى الامور الرئيسيه هل هي طبيعيه ام ماذا



ده بيبقا نابع من اننا اكثر دقه ومين قالك اننا بننسى الامور الرئيسيه 
بالعكس بس ده عشان انتوا بتشوفوا الحاجات الرئيسيه ومبتشفوش الحاجات الصغيرة فبالتالى لازم نوجههكم للمواضيع الصغيرة



> واكره في المرأه التي لا تغار او البارده بصراحه


انت بتكرة المراه اللى مبتغيرش بس بتحب المراه اللى بتغير
الغيرة هيا مفتاح هدم الحياه الاسريه لانها ساعات بتبقا قاتله
يمكن عشان هيا مبتغيرش عليك فانت عايز اللى يغير عليك
بس الغيرة لو زادت ساعتها هتتضايق وتقول ايه اللى انا عملته فى نفسى ده
حلوة الغيرة بس المحدوده اللذيذه اللى يبقا فيها شد وجذب وبهزار مش بخناق واوامر 



> لماذا المرأه لا تتحرك مشاعرها عاده تجاه اي شخص الا اذا رأته لايعي لها اهتمام ؟؟



دى بتبقا طبيعه فى البشر الشئ اللى بعيد عنهم بيبقوا عايزين يوصلولوا عشان يشبعوا زغبتهم وده مش فى البنات بس 
بالعكس فى الاولاد اكتر هبسطلك الامور ولد عايز يكلم بنت معينه ممكن يعملها فيها ارجوز عشان يلفت نظرها خلاص كلمته شكرا بقا انا خلاص خلصت اللى عايزة 
دى طبيعه فى البشر مش قاصرة على البنات 

السؤال بقا 
ليه احنا فى مجتمع ذكورى على سبيل المثال لو فيه شغل للبنت وكويس بس هتتاخر فيه يبقا لا مينفعش على عكس الولد

السؤال التانى

ليه لو شوفت بنت فى الشارع لبسه كويس تعكسها فى حين انك ممكن تتحرق وتتوجع لو ولد عاكس اختك 
هيا اللى فى الشارع ديه مش تعتبر اختك ولا ايه و ليها اهل ومشاعر ​


----------



## ميرنابنت العدرا (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

ليه الولد
حاسس انه هو مفيش غيره دايما شخط غضبمتعصب وخاصه مع الي اصغرمنه


----------



## بنت الفادى (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لمن يجرؤ فقط !!!! منافسه بين ((البنات)) و ((الشباب))*

ديما معظم الرجال و الشباب بيحبو التسلط
مش عارفه ليه
بيعلمو اى حاجه تحت مسمى انا راجل اعمل اى حاجه مش هتعبنى
انما و اختهم او زوجاتهم او بناتهم عملو اى حاجه
يبقا يوم مطلعتلهوش شمش
وعجبى​


----------



## روماني زكريا (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*مين الصح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



عجبتني الفكره في احد المنتديات و حبيت انقلها لكم:

وهو عبارة عن حوار مثير بين فريقين ...

فريق [ الشباب ]

فريق [ البنات ]


هناك أمور يكرهها الرجل في المرأه أو لا يستطيع فهمها ...!!

(( و ))


هناك أمور تكرهها المرأة في الرجل أو لا تستطيع فهمها ...!!


وسنقوم في هذا الحوار بتسليط الضوء على كل ما لا يعجبنا في الجنس الآخر بكل صراحة ... ( بدون زعل ) ..

و موضوعية وبعيداً عن التعصب حتى نستمتع و نخرج منه بنتائج إيجابية.


[ بداية الحوار ]


سيقوم فريق الرجال بطرح تساؤل عن أمر معين لا يعجبه في المرأة


وسيقوم فريق البنــات بالرد وتبرير الموقف ..!!


وبعد إعطاء الإجابات والمبررات الكافية يصبح فريق البنات في وضع الهجوم

ويطرح سؤال على فريق الشباب.....وهكذا يستمر الحوار



[ملاحظة]



يحق للجميع المشاركه وابداء الرأي ..



وأرجوا أن نكون مع الحق دائماً بعيداً عن الإنتماء و التحيز ..!!


(( صافرة البداية ))

اوكي

يلا انا هبدأ و هسأل الشباب

لية الشاب مابييحكيش خصوصياته و اسراره لاختة او لمامته
و بيحكيها لحبيبتة بس ؟؟؟؟؟

​


----------



## النهيسى (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مين الصح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

شكرا ليكم

الرب معاكم

منتظر أقرأ الاراء


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*رد: مين الصح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

جميل يا روماني

ربنا يعوضك يا جميل


----------



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

*فكرة هذا الحوار الساخن*​ 
*هي عبارة عن حوار مثير بين فريقين *​ 
*فريق البنات**... **فريق الشباب *​ 

*هناك أمور تكرهها المرأة في الرجل أو لا تستطيع فهمها*

*(( و ))*​ 
*هناك أمور يكرهها الرجل في المرأه أو لا يستطيع فهمها *​ 

*وسنقوم في هذا الحوار بتسليط الضوء على كل ما لا يعجبنا في *​ 
*الجنس الآخر بكل صراحة*​ 
*و موضوعية وبعيدا عن التعصب حتى نستمتع و نخرج منه *​ 
*بنتائج إيجابية.*​ 
*[ بداية الحوار ]*​ 
*سيقوم فريق البنات بطرح تساؤل عن أمر معين لا يعجبهم في *​ 
*الشباب *​ 
*وسيقوم فريق الشباب بالرد وتبرير الموقف *​ 
*وبعد إعطاء الإجابات والمبررات الكافية يصبح فريق الشباب في *​ 
*وضع الهجوم *​




*ويطرح سؤال على فريق البنات.....وهكذا يستمر الحوار*





*[ملاحظة]*

*يحق للجميع المشاركه وابداء الرأي*​ 
*وأرجوا أن نكون مع الحق دائما بعيدا عن الإنتماء و التحيز*​ 
*(( صافرة البداية )) ..>>> *​ 
*" سؤال من فريق البنات موجه إلى فريق الشّباب "*​ 
يالله يابنات اسألوا سؤال واحد ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

*موضوع لذيذ وهيطرح ساحة كويسة للنقاش
بس مش عندى اسئلة بصراحة
انا بحب اجاوب بس 

متابعة​*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (26 يوليو 2011)

سؤال قبل البدء ,, مين الى هيسال ؟؟ يعني فى 500 بنت عايزين يسالوا مين فيهم هتسال ؟؟ والشباب نفس القصة ؟؟  يريت الافادة لان اللعبة حلوة ومسلية ومفيدة كمان 

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> سؤال قبل البدء ,, مين الى هيسال ؟؟ يعني فى 500 بنت عايزين يسالوا مين فيهم هتسال ؟؟ والشباب نفس القصة ؟؟  يريت الافادة لان اللعبة حلوة ومسلية ومفيدة كمان
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك





*اللى هيبدأ بالاسئلة البنات يا استاذى
بس بصراحة مش عندى اسئلة ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *اللى هيبدأ بالاسئلة البنات يا استاذى
> بس بصراحة مش عندى اسئلة ​*


*هنفــــــضل مستنين كتـــــــــير
دا عندى بــــــــلاوى عايز اطلعهاااا
:mus13:
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *هنفــــــضل مستنين كتـــــــــير
> دا عندى بــــــــلاوى عايز اطلعهاااا
> :mus13:
> *​




*هههههههه خلاص هبتدى بأى حاجة لحد ما نسخن ​*


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

باين رح تولع النار هههههههههههههههههههه
طيب يلا خلينا نوريهم بدعنا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

*سؤالى للشباب

اية رئيكم فى المقولة دى 
ليس كل الذكور رجال ​*


----------



## ميرنا (26 يوليو 2011)

ايون شبه لهم


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *سؤالى للشباب
> 
> اية رئيكم فى المقولة دى
> ليس كل الذكور رجال ​*



*ما هى معايير الرجوله بالنسبه لكم حتى يتسنى لنا الرد
*


----------



## +Sameh+ (26 يوليو 2011)

_*تمام انا معاكو فى المقوله دى

"ليس كل من يطلق عليهم رجال هم رجال..فكلمه الطير تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجه"

بس ياريت توضحواا ايه الاسباب اللى خليتكوا مقتنعين بالمقوله دى؟

ســــؤالى

ليه معظم البنات ""ومش كلــــهم""

لما نقرب منهم يبــعدوا ولما نبعد عنـــهم يقربوااا؟؟
بمعنى اجرف البنت تحبك
بصراحه بتبقوا فظااااااااااع لما بتعملوا كدااا  :t26:
*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ما هى معايير الرجوله بالنسبه لكم حتى يتسنى لنا الرد
> *




*ياهلا ياهلا يا مينا

رد على سؤالى الاول وبعد ما اخلصه ابقى قولنا سؤالكم لينا ياعسل
متخمش :t30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 يوليو 2011)

$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *ياهلا ياهلا يا مينا
> 
> رد على سؤالى الاول وبعد ما اخلصه ابقى قولنا سؤالكم لينا ياعسل
> متخمش :t30:​*



*مهو عشان ارد لازم تقولو ايه هى معايير الرجوله بالنسبه ليكم
وعشان اختصر
معايير الرجوله هتبقى نسبيه من واحده للتانيه
يعنى ممكن انتى تقولى على فلان ده راجل وبنت تانيه مش شيفاه راجل
فبما أن المعايير مختلفه النتائج ايضا هتبقى مختلفه
كده اشطه ؟ هههههههه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

*

Hero_M.G قال:



تمام انا معاكو فى المقوله دى

"ليس كل من يطلق عليهم رجال هم رجال..فكلمه الطير تجمع بين الصقر والدجاجه"

بس ياريت توضحواا ايه الاسباب اللى خليتكوا مقتنعين بالمقوله دى؟

ســــؤالى

ليه معظم البنات ""ومش كلــــهم""

لما نقرب منهم يبــعدوا ولما نبعد عنـــهم يقربوااا؟؟
بمعنى اجرف البنت تحبك
بصراحه بتبقوا فظااااااااااع لما بتعملوا كدااا  :t26:
​

أنقر للتوسيع...




هو سؤال واحد يابنى انت متخمش انت كمان :t32:

ردا على سؤالك انا شيفاله سببين
اول واحد ممكن تكون البنت قيمت مشاعرها غلط فى الاول عشان كدة تلاقيها بعدت وطبعا دة غلط لان الحب مش لعبة طبعا
تانى واحد ممكن تكون ان الشخص المرتبط بيها مضيق عليها لابعد حد ومش مديها فرصة انها تتنفس حتى وفى نفس الوقت لاهو مريحها فى وجوده ولا حتى فى عدم الوجود يعنى مش بيعوض الضيق والضغط اللى بيحسسها بيه فبتضطر تبعد لانها بتكون تعبت
خصوصا لو كانت لفتت نظرة اكتر من مرة وهو ولا فى الدماغ .


سؤالى للشباب
ليه بتضيق الحدود على حبيبتك وفى نفس الوقت مش قادر تعوض الجزء دة ولا حتى مديها مساحة تعوضه ؟​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مهو عشان ارد لازم تقولو ايه هى معايير الرجوله بالنسبه ليكم
> وعشان اختصر
> معايير الرجوله هتبقى نسبيه من واحده للتانيه
> يعنى ممكن انتى تقولى على فلان ده راجل وبنت تانيه مش شيفاه راجل
> ...




*اكيدد انها بتختلف من شخصية للتانية
بس ليها ثوابت متقدرشى تبعد عنها
وسمات لابد تواجدها فى الرجل وليس الذكر 

اشطة يابوب​*


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

اسئلة عبقرية وذكية انا متابعة معكم ومستمتعة شكلي ولا شي قدامكم بس مبسوطة اوي


----------



## kalimooo (26 يوليو 2011)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=619601
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1085472
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113212


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=619601
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1085472
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=113212




*مجهود جميل بصراحة
بس المواضيع قديمة جدا يافندم
وميمنعشى اننا نجددها​*


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

خلص اذا مكرر يرجى الغاءه مش مشكلة


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

او ممكن دمجها هههههههههه بس حلوووة السخونة في الاسئلة ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يوليو 2011)

*تم الدمج ​*


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

اوووووووووه ثلاثة عجبهم الموضوع هههههههههه ثلاثة في واحد ههههههههه
هاد يعني موضوع مميز وبيقولوا الثالثة ثباته فصار عنا كنز


----------



## اني بل (26 يوليو 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *تم الدمج ​*


 
شكرااا دونا 
لانه موضوع حماسي وشفته اقبال مميز وحلووو عليه


----------



## girgis2 (26 يوليو 2011)

*فكرة حلوة بس لا أعتقد انها هتمشي صح وهتكون مرضية لكل الأطراف
السخونة هتضيع موضوعية النقاش
على العموم ليا عودة .......
*​


----------

